# Quick Question - Mixed Breeds.



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Someone is deadset and determined (and bad-mouthing other posters) on another GSD, BM, DS website and stating that "NO LEOs use ANY mixes...only purebreds," but I could have sworn that there is a PD that uses a Belgian Mal/Dutch Shepherd mix (though I know the two are closely related). 

Anyone care to shed light? Do LEOs use mixes or 100% all of them use purebred dogs.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't know about others but one of the departments where I live I know for sure that one of their dogs is a gsd/bel mal mix.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I did a google search and found where in Springfield, MA they were petitioning for a grant to add a couple Shep/Mal mixes to their force. It stated that some of the surrounding cities were using the same mixes. May want to try searching there.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a buddy who is a undercover, and they use mixes... They use all sorts of different breeds as well... 

I know SWAT K9 officers only use PB around here in MN.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw a mix k9 working the other night. He was Mal/Shep and awesome!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

There are a LOT of GSD/Malinois mixes out there in LE.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.waynecounty.com/mygovt/sheriff/newsroom/martaK9.aspx 

Here you go (slow day @ work, I had some time to spend googling)


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

I was actually just chatting with a friend of mine who is a cop about this last week, and he said his dept's K9 unit uses all kinds of mixes and mutts, they only have a couple PBs.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote:Anyone care to shed light? Do LEOs use mixes or 100% all of them use purebred dogs.
> _________________________
> - Shel


Lots of GSD/Mal crosses around,however, most large agencies obtain their dogs from vendors who import mals,dutchies or gsds. smaller agencies will use rescues sometimes if the dog has the drive,because of their budget. I prefer purebred regardless of breed


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you only talking about patrol dogs, or search dogs as well? I've seen more police search/narcotics type dogs that are mixed breeds than 'patrol' dogs.
I have heard of several that are Dutch Shepherd/Mal mixes.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

As a trainer for a police department, I can tell you pedigrees, papers, parentage and ancestry mean absolutely nothing to me. I don't buy puppies. I don't breed and I don't buy sight unseen. I personally test every dog I buy. Then I send the dog to my vet for xrays and physical. I know there are some good vendors out there, but from my perspective I treat most of them like used car salesmen. When I test the dog and it fails to make it in training, I know who is to blame...... ME. That's the way I like it. 

DFrost


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Our city drug dog is a lab-ish mix pulled straight from the shelter by evaluation like DFrost says. I was a demo where her handler joked that they spent all the money on the Czech shepherd patrol dog.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: Are you only talking about patrol dogs, or search dogs as well? I've seen more police search/narcotics type dogs that are mixed breeds than 'patrol' dogs.
> I have heard of several that are Dutch Shepherd/Mal mixes.
> _________________________


Again, I see mostly purebred in all the certifications that I perform for large agencies. I breed Dutchies and the dutch breed mals and dutchies together all of the time. 
Different agencies do different things. Texas is big lab country so we have and abundance of super labs for scent work. I personally prefer PB of whatever breed so I can track health and hip history of the bloodline. The bottom line is whatever works


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineAre you only talking about patrol dogs, or search dogs as well? I've seen more police search/narcotics type dogs that are mixed breeds than 'patrol' dogs.
> I have heard of several that are Dutch Shepherd/Mal mixes.


This was in any branch of Law Enforcement be it patrol dogs or narcotics/explosives dogs.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

The K-9 I saw when I was in Montana was a Boxer/Malinois cross.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

There's a Boston K9 that boards at the kennel I work at (actually a lot of Boston K9s board there, they have a contract deal thing), he is a GSD/Belgian Mal mix.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

the mal x dutchie deal is all KNPV..if you get a dog that is KNPV titled and you get a pedigree, you better bet your butt that there is going to be mali x dutchie in the mix. 

my trainers police dog came from holland. he is a KNPV titled dog thats a mix of malinois and dutchie. some also refer to the dutchie and mali as the same dog..


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2. some also refer to the dutchie and mali as the same dog..


The Dutch don't, nor do most canine savy folks.

DFrost


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Although the Dutch vendors will call a obv. malimutt a PB Malinois or GSD.......and the all mysterious Black Malinois....that's always a conversation starter!!!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Most of the "Dutch" dogs I've purchased are not registered at all. They aren't all Dutchies, a couple of Mals, one of them in fact was black, they said it was a belgian mix of some sort. As I've said before though, I don't breed, I'm strictly on the working end, so papers etc don't mean squat to me. If a dog has it, it has it regardless of what his daddy did.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: The Dutch don't, nor do most canine savy folks.










Nope, I can tell the difference in my kennel. Lets see dutchies are spinning,oops, mals are spinning..... Oh well, my dutchies are the stripey ones..... hahahaha


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203
> 
> 
> > Quote: The Dutch don't, nor do most canine savy folks.
> ...


haha, exactly, they are both nutzoohs. ha ha
I'm getting a Dutchie tomorrow. 4 year old male, patrol/drug. Unfortunately a department had to disband their K9 section. I was fortunate enough to pick this one up. 

DFrost


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here is a good article about dutchies that someone linked a while back.
http://www.vankamphuis.com/dutchiehistory.pdf


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: I was fortunate enough to pick this one up.


Good deal. I am pretty hooked on the stripey dogs.








I have a Rudy son


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A trainer near me sends some of his stock out to police in the area for work. They are Giant Schnauzers. They are NOTHING like the Giant Schnauzers I have seen in USA. They look like doofy, silly, shaggy, long-legged black tousseled mop-headed dogs with big long tails and floppy, shaggy ears. Yep, 2 years ago when I first saw one, I thought it was some kinda shaggy-mop-dawg mix.









In reality, these can be very *sharp* dogs, can be aggressive, very, VERY strong, often überdominant dogs. Left to guard a property, they don't bother to reason and think through a situation the way a GSD may, they just bite first and ask questions later. In training, one of his males dented the bite bar inside the sleeve. Determined terrier blood, big heads, good grips(trained more than genetic). Lots of power and refusal to back down.

While GSDs and the Belgians still top the list for police use, I was originally surprised how many Giant Schnauzers are used for patrol work here. (I am in Bavaria, Germany)


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleSomeone is deadset and determined (and bad-mouthing other posters) on another GSD, BM, DS website and stating that "NO LEOs use ANY mixes...only purebreds," but I could have sworn that there is a PD that uses a Belgian Mal/Dutch Shepherd mix (though I know the two are closely related).
> 
> Anyone care to shed light? Do LEOs use mixes or 100% all of them use purebred dogs.


whats the difference??? when you get into the whole KNPV scene all the dogs are cross -bred. my club trainer is also a K9 officer and has a dutchie who he calls a dutchie, looks like a dutchie (brindle, stripey coat) but the dogs sire is a mal and dam is a dutchie.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: whats the difference??? when you get into the whole KNPV scene all the dogs are cross -bred. my club trainer is also a K9 officer and has a dutchie who he calls a dutchie, looks like a dutchie (brindle, stripey coat) but the dogs sire is a mal and dam is a dutchie.


Yep. Seen some GSD/Mal crosses too. Police and military use what works. Period. I really do not care if it is pink poka dotted if it works.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203
> 
> 
> > Quote: whats the difference??? when you get into the whole KNPV scene all the dogs are cross -bred. my club trainer is also a K9 officer and has a dutchie who he calls a dutchie, looks like a dutchie (brindle, stripey coat) but the dogs sire is a mal and dam is a dutchie.
> ...


well i dont know about that


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: well i dont know about that


Ok,well, I understand that it might be a little much for a male handler......


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203
> 
> 
> > Quote: well i dont know about that
> ...



ha ha ha, aren't we cheeky. 

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Hey David, too much coffee..


----------

